# Prior annum



## ZeroTagliato

Salve, non riesco a tradurre questa frase "Vergilius et Horatius clarissimi Latini poetae sunt: prior anno undevicesimo ante Christum natum, alter anno octavo decessit". Il pezzo con "prior" pensavo di tradurlo  così: "il primo dell'undicesimo anno"


----------



## Agró

Il primo (_prior_) (Virgilio) è nato..., il secondo (_alter_) (Orazio), è morto...


----------



## ZeroTagliato

Grazie mille (un po' in ritardo).


----------



## Ben Jamin

ZeroTagliato said:


> ... prior anno undevicesimo ante Christum natum, ...



Sei certo che 'natum' è giusto? Io crederei che il nominativo 'natus' sia giusto.


----------



## CapnPrep

Ben Jamin said:


> Io crederei che il nominativo 'natus' sia giusto.


L'accusativo è giusto. Si tratta dell'espressione _ante Christum natum_. Agró si è sbagliato nella traduzione: il verbo in entrambe le proposizioni  è _decessit_.Il primo [è deceduto] nell'anno *19* a.C., il secondo è deceduto nell'anno 8 [a.C.]. ​


----------



## Agró

CapnPrep said:


> L'accusativo è giusto. Si tratta dell'espressione _ante Christum natum_. Agró si è sbagliato nella traduzione: il verbo in entrambe le proposizioni  è _decessit_.Il primo [è deceduto] nell'anno *19* a.C., il secondo è deceduto nell'anno 8 [a.C.]. ​



Giusto. Scusate la confusione.


----------



## Ben Jamin

CapnPrep said:


> L'accusativo è giusto. Si tratta dell'espressione _ante Christum natum_. Agró si è sbagliato nella traduzione: il verbo in entrambe le proposizioni  è _decessit_.Il primo [è deceduto] nell'anno *19* a.C., il secondo è deceduto nell'anno 8 [a.C.]. ​



Ora capisco, grazie.


----------

